# What is your favorite spec bait?



## atmorgan (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been fishing from my kayak in Mobile bay and haven't had much success here lately. I've been fishing the shrimp and popping cork as well as white curly tail on a red head weight. What is your favorite bait to catch these speckled trout this time of year?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Live shrimp, live menhaden, live croaker, mirrodine, saltwater assassins, they're all killing the Mobile specs.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

live shrimp always works best for me, fished very close to structure on the bottom. I have had some success using popping cork but its not my preferred style. Also have lots of luck with 4 in Gulp swimming mullet on a while 1/4 oz jig head. Colors change due to water conditions but watermelon, white, pumpkin and natural are my favorites. Lots of folks use other things/colors, but those are what work for me. 

Also, this time of year, the bite is pretty much gone by 8-8:30 due to the heat, they head for deep holes. Find their holes with your bottom machine and drop a live shrimp in the middle of it, you'll do fine. Good luck!


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Matrix Shad on a 1/4 oz jig works great here in Louisiana. It has become my favorite plastic.

Ken


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

DOA CAL shad in avocado with red glitter on a red 1/8oz jig head smothered in Procure Inshore scent.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Bass pro shop stik-o (chartreuse/white
5/0 wide gap 1/8oz weighted hook

deadly combination!!!!

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-StikO-Worm-53/8/product/95625/


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

A floated live shrimp has always killed it for me. But artificially an 17mr or super spook get the larger ones, and as far as softies go, jigging a vudu works well, not so much under a popping cork, and I got wild the other day and used an old Bass jig of mine, brown/purple and caught 3 descent sized specs lol That was in Pcola


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as artificials I'll use a 3/4 oz silver spoon, 17mr, top dawg, and DOA shrimp on popping cork. Live baits is shrimp and pin fish. Early mornings and evenings.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CROAKERS!!!!! you would be amazed at how big of a bait a 2-3lb fish can eat...also like to throw top water as a search bait to find them...but live bait all the way!!!!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

17mr. proven deadly


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

What color 17MR's do you guys like? Who has 18MR's in stock locally(ish)?

I've tried C17MR-GCSB, C17MR-TROUT, 17MR-BNSBO with little luck. I am fishing from shore, so I'm already handicapped.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Small croakers and Super Spooks.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

1.Slayer SSB
2.Mirrodine 17MR and 18MR
3.Super Spook jr. 
The Slayer baits seem to always catch the most and the biggest trout.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

live scrimp.


----------



## bigfella (Oct 31, 2011)

Big Croakers on a small hook.. Where you fishing in Mobile Bay?


----------

